# Carl Czerny. Symphony No. 1 in C minor, op. 780



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Come on, it's not a bad effort for a composer who mainly wrote etudes and exercises. It is very angry in parts and after a few listens I think he is more influenced by Schubert then Beethoven; or it is a ******* symphony between the two.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

beetzart said:


> Come on, it's not a bad effort for a composer who mainly wrote etudes and exercises. It is very angry in parts and after a few listens I think he is more influenced by Schubert then Beethoven; or it is a ******* symphony between the two.


Actually Czerny is a great composer, but unfortunately few of his works are known by interpreters today due to the scores being out-of-print for a long time and because there is too much works to check - he wrote more than 800 opus, among them are sonatas, symphonies, variations, paraphrases, fantasies, rondos, nocturnes, preludes and fugues, etc 
Actually his exercises and etudes are just a "small part" of his output (even when one opus has 100 exercices...)

I strongly recommend his Sonata No.4 in F minor, wonderful music,

This Symphony is very nice indeed,
Thanks Beetzart

Best
Artur


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I think of Czerny as more in the journeyman composer category. Also, there's a sense of quantity over quality. Other than young pianists who are typically exposed to his exercises, almost nobody has sought out his music for the good part of a century. When I listen to that symphony, I am reminded how clever Beethoven was of not only composing profound melodies in his symphonies, but also how he could make something profound out of the simplest of melodies. On the other hand, Czerny's melodies and what he does with them are, for the most part, milquetoast.

IMO, i will say that if there is particular quality to be found, it is in the sonatas, though it's a bit of a hit and miss even there (the Adagio of #2 is rather good).


----------

